# Orlando - 7pm flight, noon checkout, what to do on last day?



## dddone (May 18, 2009)

We will be in Orlando for 7 days with 7yo DS.  

On the last day our flight doesn’t leave until 7pm.  I figure we need to be on the road to the airport by about 4-4:30 and we must check out by noon.  

We will be doing Disney and Kennedy Space Center during the week.  

Any suggestion on last day activities?


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2009)

See a movie and do some shopping at...
1. The Pointe Mall in mid- I-Drive.  There's a 20-screen theatre with a 1:10 show of "Star Trek" in the IMAX!
.... Parking garage, box office on ground floor, escalator up to entrance;
<or>
B. Festival Bay Mall at the North end of International Drive (Bass Pro Shop is a hoot).


----------



## PigsDad (May 18, 2009)

Mini golf (lots of great places) or Wonderworks are a couple of our favorites for a few hours.

Kurt


----------



## JeffW (May 18, 2009)

You could say you're going to Polynesion or Contempory for lunch, pay for parking, and then ride the monorail, getting off at any of the resorts along the way.  Should be no charge for this, and if you've never seen any of the resorts, it can be a nice way to spend a few hours.

Jeff


----------



## wise one (May 18, 2009)

Go to the Disney Marketplace/Downtown Disney.  Park and ride the Disney Transportation to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Once there, check out the animals from Animal Kingdom and have lunch at the Lodge. 

Disney bus transportation from the Marketplace to Animal Kingdom Lodge is free.  

Actually, Disney bus transportation from the Marketplace to any resort is free. (they do not go directly tot he Theme Parks from the Marketplace)   There are restaurants at any of the resorts that make interesting places for lunch.

Enjoy


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 18, 2009)

*Receive A Valuable Gift (No Obligation) Courtesy Of The Marketing Department.*




dddone said:


> Any suggestion on last day activities?


Take a timeshare tour just for the freebies. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (May 18, 2009)

My son used that time to visit Gatorland, and they said they really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 18, 2009)

Ask for a late check out...


----------



## applegirl (May 18, 2009)

Wow, you have received lots of good ideas!  TUGgers never fail to come through. 

Janna


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 18, 2009)

Fantasy of Flight out I4 (west) in Polk City (exity 44), about 30-45 minutes from the Disney gates area.  More info may be found here:  http://www.fantasyofflight.com/


----------



## Dori (May 18, 2009)

Sometimes, when we are leaving one TS and checking into another, there is a gap of several hours.  Once in a while, we just check out and hang around the pool, have a late lunch and mosey on to our next resort.

Dori


----------



## Carl D (May 19, 2009)

JeffW said:


> You could say you're going to Polynesion or Contempory for lunch, pay for parking, and then ride the monorail, getting off at any of the resorts along the way.  Should be no charge for this, and if you've never seen any of the resorts, it can be a nice way to spend a few hours.
> 
> Jeff


It really upsets me when people suggest this. Parking is limited at the Poly, and sometimes hard to find for those of us paying several hundred dollars a night to stay there.

Please don't stoop to stealing... Pay the parking fee.


----------



## Carl D (May 19, 2009)

wise one said:


> Go to the Disney Marketplace/Downtown Disney.  Park and ride the Disney Transportation to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Once there, check out the animals from Animal Kingdom and have lunch at the Lodge.
> 
> Disney bus transportation from the Marketplace to Animal Kingdom Lodge is free.
> 
> ...


Same basic response as above..


----------



## Redrosesix (May 19, 2009)

wise one said:


> Go to the Disney Marketplace/Downtown Disney.  Park and ride the Disney Transportation to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Once there, check out the animals from Animal Kingdom and have lunch at the Lodge.
> 
> Disney bus transportation from the Marketplace to Animal Kingdom Lodge is free.
> 
> ...



I second this suggestion, although you may never get out of DTD with a 7 y.o. boy -- Legoland is there!



Carl D said:


> Same basic response as above..



Now, I don't see taking the bus from DTD to AKL as the same thing at all -- they're not going to be parking at the resort (although they would be entitled to a free 3 hr pass if they're eating at the resort) and there is plenty of parking at DTD if you include all the spaces near Cirque and the overflow area.  And since they're not using a resort guest's spot and spending money on WDW property, I wouldn't consider that "stealing parking"


----------



## dddone (May 19, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> I second this suggestion, although you may never get out of DTD with a 7 y.o. boy -- Legoland is there!




That is soooooo true!  The LEGO store is like a Theme Park for my son.  He could spend the entire day there.  And to be honest, DisneyWorld would be much cheaper.


----------



## Carl D (May 19, 2009)

Carl D said:


> It really upsets me when people suggest this. Parking is limited at the Poly, and sometimes hard to find for those of us paying several hundred dollars a night to stay there.
> 
> Please don't stoop to stealing... Pay the parking fee.


As I reread my post, it sounds like I am directing this at you personally. I aplogize for that, as that was not my intention. 
Your suggestion was fine. The problem is the many people who read this and think it's okay to use the Poly as free parking for the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Carl D (May 19, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> I second this suggestion, although you may never get out of DTD with a 7 y.o. boy -- Legoland is there!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I don't see taking the bus from DTD to AKL as the same thing at all -- they're not going to be parking at the resort (although they would be entitled to a free 3 hr pass if they're eating at the resort) and there is plenty of parking at DTD if you include all the spaces near Cirque and the overflow area.  And since they're not using a resort guest's spot and spending money on WDW property, I wouldn't consider that "stealing parking"



Problem is that everyone parks at the Marketplace, thus all the empty spaces by the West Side. Parking at the Marketplace is tough, and parking there for other purposes is bad form.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 20, 2009)

Dori said:


> Sometimes, when we are leaving one TS and checking into another, there is a gap of several hours.  Once in a while, we just check out and hang around the pool, have a late lunch and mosey on to our next resort.
> 
> Dori




Sound like the plan I'd come up with.


----------



## wise one (May 21, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Problem is that everyone parks at the Marketplace, thus all the empty spaces by the West Side. Parking at the Marketplace is tough, and parking there for other purposes is bad form.





Then park by the West Side, ride the free ferry to the dock at DTD (actually near the Rainforest Cafe) walk to the bus area (this avoids the Lego Land) and ride to a resort for lunch or sightseeing in the resorts.  Again our personal favorite is AKL.  This give both a free ferry and bus ride each way.

Just suggestions.


----------



## krmlaw (May 22, 2009)

we always go to Disney Quest our last day, so we dont get too hot and sticky b/f our flight ...


----------



## JonathanIT (May 24, 2009)

JeffW said:


> You could say you're going to Polynesion or Contempory for lunch, *pay for parking*, and then ride the monorail, getting off at any of the resorts along the way.  Should be no charge for this, and if you've never seen any of the resorts, it can be a nice way to spend a few hours.


If you go to the Polynesian or Contemporary for lunch, self parking is actually *free*.  Valet is *$10.00*, and they actually inform you that it's *good for all day long*.  Kind of like a hint that in case you want to hop on the Monorail after lunch and go into the MK, it's no problem!

This is the policy that Disney has in place.  It "really upsets me when people suggest" that there is something wrong with doing what's allowed!  If there is a problem with resort parking for hotel guests they should take it up with the management.


----------



## Carl D (May 24, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> If you go to the Polynesian or Contemporary for lunch, self parking is actually *free*.  Valet is *$10.00*, and they actually inform you that it's *good for all day long*.  Kind of like a hint that in case you want to hop on the Monorail after lunch and go into the MK, it's no problem!
> 
> This is the policy that Disney has in place.  It "really upsets me when people suggest" that there is something wrong with doing what's allowed!  If there is a problem with resort parking for hotel guests they should take it up with the management.


You are wrong, and giving out bad information. 
If you choose to be cheap, that is your business. If I see you, I'll report it myself. 
You are spreading false info, and that is just not good for anyone. 
I challenge you to prove me wrong.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 25, 2009)

Carl D said:


> You are wrong, and giving out bad information.
> If you choose to be cheap, that is your business. If I see you, I'll report it myself.
> You are spreading false info, and that is just not good for anyone.
> I challenge you to prove me wrong.


And by what authority do you claim I "am wrong"?  And "wrong" in what sense exactly? As deemed by some "holier than thou" self proclaimed morality patrol at WDW resorts?! "Wrong" simply because you don't like the reality?! :hysterical:   

"Wrong" in the sense that what I state is not true... thereby insinuating that I am a liar?! I challenge you, sir, to prove that I am wrong.

I state the facts as they have been presented to me... by Disney resort CM's by Disney security CM's (working the guard booths) _and_ valet parking CM's.   

In fact (I hope this doesn't upset you) I don't even pay the $10 for valet, I am a Tables in Wonderland member and I get valet parking for free!  :rofl: 

But I reiterate what I said for those that are not members: ANYONE can valet park at a Disney resort hotel for $10 (yes, actually cheaper than the $12 cost to park in the big lot at MK!), and if you self park at Polynesian or Contemporary to dine in the hotel... it is *FREE*.

Per AllEars.net:



> The Contemporary, the Polynesian and the Beach Club give guests not staying at those resorts a 3-hour parking pass to allow shopping or dining at these resorts.


One does not even need to actually dine there... just shopping is enough!   


> Valet parking is available at the Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Contemporary, Yacht Club, Beach Club, Boardwalk, Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge resorts. Effective January 7, 2007, the charge is $10 per day plus tip. Guests need only pay for valet parking once per day at Disney resorts--show the day's valet receipt at the next resort to avoid being charged again.


BTW, I did not know that you could keep your receipt and "resort hop" for free valet all day long!  What a great tip! :whoopie: 

Oooh, I hope i don't get reported!!


----------



## Carl D (May 25, 2009)

on an iPhone, so I need to keep it short-

Why would I be upset about using TIW to valet park for free? That's legitimate, as long as it's dinner time you can't park for 'Ohana at noon. And, it's not really free once you tip the valet. 

You are mixing self parking and valet. You suggested to self park for free, then spun that to valet for $10 (plus tip, which comes to more than regular parking). 

You can shop for 3 hrs, but again you are intertwining valet with self park. 

Valet hopping is also legit. 

Bottom line- whether you valet or self park, you are not suppose to park at the resorts to visit a park. 
You have said nothing to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Carl D (May 25, 2009)

again, hard to type and reference, so need to reiterate..

You have made a case to park at the resorts for all the legitimate reasons that are out there. 
I'm not disputing those reasons. 

You have NOT made a case to park at the resorts to visit the parks, nor have You have said or quoted anything that references parking at the resorts to visit the parks.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 25, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Why would I be upset about using TIW to valet park for free? That's legitimate, as long as it's dinner time you can't park for 'Ohana at noon. And, it's not really free once you tip the valet.


First, apparently you are not aware: Tables in Wonderland dining discounts are not limited to dinner.  I can valet park for Ohana for breakfast at 7:00am if I want.  Tipping is optional (not that I don't, but it is optional).


> You are mixing self parking and valet. You suggested to self park for free, then spun that to valet for $10 (plus tip, which comes to more than regular parking).


I am not "mixing" anything.  My OP was a reply to another post that suggested resort parking for dining and then paying for the parking.  I merely pointed out the difference; I think the original post that I quoted was slightly mixed up.  And I think you are mixing _me_ up with that person.


> Bottom line- whether you valet or self park, you are not suppose to park at the resorts to visit a park.


Ok, I think I realize what happened. We had a slight miscommunication.  You quoted my _entire_ post and simply said "You are wrong."  I took this as calling me innacurate or untruthful in what was posted in its entirety... when in fact, you only had a problem with one sentence. That one line should have been highlighted or the rest edited out to avoid confusion.


> You have NOT made a case to park at the resorts to visit the parks, nor have You have said or quoted anything that references parking at the resorts to visit the parks.


Apparently, what you had a problem with is what the valet parking attendants tell you every time you park a car: that there is no time limit on valet parking.  This is the way that Disney has set up their system.  Your car is parked,  you can go wherever you want. What possible reason would I need to park at Grand Floridian for the rest of the day after I just ate lunch?  The valet guy told me I can park all day... what other reason would there be to offer me all day parking?  I can hop on the Monorail and go explore the Contemporary or the Poly... rent a Watermouse to fool around in the Seven Seas Lagoon for a while.... or maybe even stop by the MK for a bit! Gasp! Shock! The horror!  Call security!

I suggest this experiment: Make early dinner reservations (in advance I suggest) at Victoria & Albert"s.  After dinner, let's say it's still 8pm or so and Magic Kingdom is open until midnight.  Stop by the Concierge desk and tell them you just ate dinner, valet parked, and was wondering if it was OK if you hopped on the monorail and went into the MK to watch the fireworks.... or do you have to move your car to the main parking lot and take the tram?

What do you think the concierge staff will say?

I'm just saving the concierge the time, because I already know the answer.


----------



## Carl D (May 25, 2009)

I don't have the time to address all issues right now...

That said, you are still not addressing the real issue: Parking at the resorts for the purpose of entering the theme parks. 

Allears states it pretty clearly... After dining present your receipt to the valet

You spin very well. This is not about TIW, shopping, or lunch at the resort. It's about guests trying to beat the parking fee and clogging parking for legitimate guests.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 25, 2009)

Carl D said:


> That said, you are still not addressing the real issue: Parking at the resorts for the purpose of entering the theme parks.
> 
> Allears states it pretty clearly... After dining present your receipt to the valet


Now you're confusing two issues: resort dining and "entering the theme parks" (see the end of my above post) AND resort parking (for free) and not dining (presenting a receipt to the valet).  The latter is a TIW rule, so I presume you are referencing this. 

"After dining" does not include any time frame.  15 minutes or 8 hours are both "after dining".

NO where did I suggest valet parking for free at a resort and _not_ dining (as a TIW member).  But as a note, I have yet to ever be asked for a receipt.


----------



## Carl D (May 25, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Now you're confusing two issues: resort dining and "entering the theme parks" (see the end of my above post) AND resort parking (for free) and not dining (presenting a receipt to the valet).  The latter is a TIW rule, so I presume you are referencing this.
> 
> "After dining" does not include any time frame.  15 minutes or 8 hours are both "after dining".
> 
> NO where did I suggest valet parking for free at a resort and _not_ dining (as a TIW member).  But as a note, I have yet to ever be asked for a receipt.



It does not take an Einstein to read this thread and realize you are suggesting it's okay to park at the resort for the theme park. 
When I get home next week I will be happy to cut and paste your posts to illustrate that. 
You butt in saying it was fine to do as an earlier poster had suggested, and said it was policy. When you said that did you assume the OP had TIW? No, you just wanted to show that you can beat the system. Again, you're wrong. Can you do it and get away with it? Probably. 
Does that make it right? No. Does the rule say you can't valet for theme park entrance? YES.

I'm not mixing up anything. Again, I can illustrate when I return home.


----------



## wise one (May 25, 2009)

Carl D said:


> It does not take an Einstein to read this thread and realize you are suggesting it's okay to park at the resort for the theme park.
> When I get home next week I will be happy to cut and paste your posts to illustrate that.
> You butt in saying it was fine to do as an earlier poster had suggested, and said it was policy. When you said that did you assume the OP had TIW? No, you just wanted to show that you can beat the system. Again, you're wrong. Can you do it and get away with it? Probably.
> Does that make it right? No. Does the rule say you can't valet for theme park entrance? YES.
> ...



Why don't you two take your argument somewhere else.   This thread was started by an OP who had no intention of going to a Theme Park, but wanted ideas for filling time between checkout time and airplane time.

Carl D  -- lighten up and get rid of the attitude.  This thread was not aimed directly at you or the Disney people.


----------



## Carl D (May 25, 2009)

wise one said:


> Why don't you two take your argument somewhere else.   This thread was started by an OP who had no intention of going to a Theme Park, but wanted ideas for filling time between checkout time and airplane time.
> 
> Carl D  -- lighten up and get rid of the attitude.  This thread was not aimed directly at you or the Disney people.


Sorry, I must have missed the moderator tag by your name. 

I have no beef with you.
I think you need to reread the thread carefully before you place blame.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 26, 2009)

Mod or not... they are correct this debate is OT.  I have said my piece; I will refrain from further comment.  

Have a nice day!


----------



## dddone (May 26, 2009)

WOW!!!!  

Thank you all for your great suggestions.  I’m sure with all of the ideas presented here we will have a GREAT last day in Orlando.  I hope others can use these ideas and suggestions as well.


----------

